# Acqua di Parma "type" FO?



## songwind (Mar 11, 2013)

I was curious if anyone has used any of the AdP type oils, particularly in soap?

Was it close to the original?

Did it make your soap seize/accelerate trace?

One of my favorite shaving soaps has AdP scent, but it's out of production and AdP branded shave products are crazy expensive.


----------



## johncosta (May 21, 2014)

Did you ever find anything particularly satisfying?


----------



## songwind (May 22, 2014)

I found one, but haven't ordered it.


----------



## johncosta (May 22, 2014)

Willing to share?? :smile:


----------



## songwind (May 30, 2014)

Sure. Though I may have missed the boat. The one I found before was at Exotic Fragrances and it looks like they no longer sell it. I'll poke around a bit more.


----------



## songwind (May 30, 2014)

Looks like there is one at Scentsational.


----------



## cgsample (Jan 24, 2016)

{bump}

Has any others been found since the last post?  If not found, anyone have a recipe of mixing other FOs to get close?


----------



## HoneyLady (Jan 25, 2016)

Nature's Garden Scents has an AdP knock off, but I know nothing about it.  I know a lot of people buy their FOs exclusively, and they are fairly reasonable.

Good luck.

~HL~


----------



## cgsample (Jan 27, 2016)

HoneyLady said:


> Nature's Garden Scents has an AdP knock off, but I know nothing about it.  I know a lot of people buy their FOs exclusively, and they are fairly reasonable.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> ~HL~



Nature's Garden just responded back saying they do not carry it.

This fragrance could also be called the RazoRock XXX fragrance.


----------



## IrishLass (Jan 27, 2016)

What does it smell like?


IrishLass


----------



## songwind (Jan 27, 2016)

It's a traditional Italian colonia. Citrus, lavender, oakmoss I think, others. Old fashioned but elegant. 

I got some of the EdC for Christmas last year.


----------

